# Freckles the Gecko! :3



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

I brought home my new little pretty girl today <3 I recently lost my other leopard gecko, Cat, to old age (she was 17 years old :3) and my whole family missed having a spotty reptile running around in that tank. So we went and checked out a breeder, and I got this little cutie:
































^Sorry about the bars on that one, it was taken through the mesh on the top of her cage. ouo
Also, here's a couple pictures of my old girl Cat - RIP, sweetie. <3


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Do they bite?


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

xShainax said:


> Do they bite?


They definitely can, although they generally have pretty good dispositions and only bite when they feel threatened (and even when they do bite, it really doesn't hurt at all )


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I want one, soo cute.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

very nice gecko. i like leos alot but i dont like the idea of keeping a stock of live insects all the time. crickets are noisy and messy but i can deal with them.


----------

